# Seiko 6138 Chrono'S



## Bladerunner

Pics of mine, not quite mint; but nice all the same!

From the left:

A 6138 0011 from 1976, 6138 0020 from 1972 & 6138 0030 from 1974










From the side:










Enjoy!


----------



## PaulBoy

Lovely trio there bladey - I like that they are all quite different & always liked 2 register chronos ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## mattbeef

6138 and the 6139 are both two pieces that i say i need to own but always seam to forget about them when im looking for something new


----------



## jasonm

Nice! The 0030 is my favorite....

You need a Bullhead really :yes:


----------



## village

Great watches!


----------



## Agent orange

Another fan of Seiko 6138's here :yes:.

6138-3002 from July 1977.










6138-8039 from September 1976.










6138-0011 from February 1975










I like 6139's too but the lack of hand winding annoys me after a while and I end up flipping them. It's got to be said they both represent fantastic value for money, the only down side being the comparatively high service costs.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm

Well, if were posting pics...


----------



## mrteatime

yep, the 0030 is my fave....in fact a grail of mine.......but to scared to buy cos i know its to small, and i'll be disapointed


----------



## pg tips

always fancied one but the thickness of them puts me off, I don't like thick watches


----------



## Bladerunner

Thanks for the positive comments 

Some great pics there Gary, Village & Jase :yes:

Couple more from me:

Showing the cases, sorry about the pic quality - but you can compare the cases:










The 0020, sometimes known as the Tokei Zara (Watchbowl) or Fujitsobo (Barnacle):










Quite a large piece, but comfortable to wear.


----------



## Stuart Davies

Agent orange said:


> 6138-3002 from July 1977.


It was this photograph and seeing Gary's watch in the steel propted me into searching for (with Gary's advice) an unmolested 6138 3002 (also from 1977) - My favourite Seiko of all time...


----------



## gregory

I have a 6138 0011 UFO down holidaying in Brighton at the moment, and is just awaiting new bits to finalise it's refurb!!

Seeing these pics has made me feel good as I have never worn the watch, and it feels like a new incoming just waiting to happen.

It's getting a new crystal, hands, a service, and a bracelet fitted on and I can't wait.

Nice pics mate.


----------



## Arbs

Are these all auto's or manual wind ? I've been offered a Seiko which is Ok but uses a battery. Does anyone happen to know when Seiko introduced battery power.

Is the model number inside or on the back ?

thanks


----------



## Agent orange

Arbs said:


> Are these all auto's or manual wind ? I've been offered a Seiko which is Ok but uses a battery. Does anyone happen to know when Seiko introduced battery power.
> 
> Is the model number inside or on the back ?
> 
> thanks


They're autos but they can be wound manually too, unlike 6139's.

The model numbers are on the back, here's a pic of my 6138-8039










As you'll see the movement calibre (6139) and model number (8039) are clearly visible.

The first 2 numbers in the 691838 bit signify the year and date 1976 and September.

Sorry I've no idea when Seiko introduced battery powered watches.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## biggles

Arbs said:


> Are these all auto's or manual wind ? I've been offered a Seiko which is Ok but uses a battery. Does anyone happen to know when Seiko introduced battery power.
> 
> Is the model number inside or on the back ?
> 
> thanks


Arbs, 6138 is the movement number and then you have a 4 digit model (case) number. You also have a serial number, 6 digits i think though someone will no doubt be able to confirm (6138 8030 ismy own though its sat at home at the moment)The numbers are on the back and 6138's are Auto's

beat me to it Agent Orange


----------



## tixntox

Just bought one! See my other post "Well Chuffed".


----------



## AbingtonLad

Agent orange said:


> Another fan of Seiko 6138's here :yes:.
> 
> 6138-8039 from September 1976.


Wow Gary, that's a beauty. And I can't help noticing it's slightly orange too! These are fabulous watches. I had one and sold it :blink:


----------



## squareleg

Great watches. I love mine: 6138-3000 from November 1972.


----------



## jaslfc5

great watches 6138/6139's scream 70's nostalgia at you everytime you wear them.and if you have any passion for seiko's then one of these quartet has to be in youre collection at some point.

the ufo has gone ,the 0030 is in the sales section but im having second thoughts but the bullheads will stay with me they are my favorites.



















whilst we are at it can we all please have a moment for the gold chrono in the first picture it was lost whilst in transit to its new owner in the summer,we live in hope but everyday is a struggle .its the not knowing thats the hardest and canada is so far away it must be so scared ,be strong little 7s26 seiko chrono.

thank you.


----------



## Its My Life

Agent orange said:


> Another fan of Seiko 6138's here :yes:.
> 
> 6138-3002 from July 1977.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6138-8039 from September 1976.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6138-0011 from February 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like 6139's too but the lack of hand winding annoys me after a while and I end up flipping them. It's got to be said they both represent fantastic value for money, the only down side being the comparatively high service costs.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


The 0011 is one beautiful watch. Very jealous I am. :blush:

Rich


----------



## SharkBike

Received a 6138-3003 dating from 1978 the other day in excellent condition, so I'm in the club now. :clap:

No time for pics yet, but I found this from 1975...










...mine is like the one at lower-right, bracelet and all. Didn't pay much more than it sold for new. 

Right...time to hunt down a UFO. :wink1:


----------



## Paulus

I love them, top of my list at the moment, will be looking for an intro year model as soon as funds allow (I hit 40 next year). Favourite variants are 7000 (probably too rich for me though) 3000 3002 and 0011.

Does anyone know what month of 1970 the movement was first available and which models came onto the market when?

Although the 6139 is only single dial I'm almost equally into them given their place in the history of watch development.


----------



## DaveE

Lovely watches. :kewlpics: Now that I'm into Seikos, I'll have to start collecting these.


----------



## village

DaveE said:


> Lovely watches. :kewlpics: Now that I'm into Seikos, I'll have to start collecting these.


It's a long,slippery road you're on!


----------



## tixntox

I've just ordered a bund strap for mine, so:-

Before:-










and after will follow when I've fitted the new strap.

Mike


----------



## Flycaster

I must say when I first saw these watches whilst looking for my first watch I thought yuk. But now? I love the look of them, don't know why they have grown on me the more I see them the more I want one. I think they would look really classy as a dress watch.

I know it's an open ended question but what price would you be looking to pay for one that is in really good condition? and do you normally source them off the dreaded bay?

I do like them bullheads with the buttons on the top.


----------



## jasonm

Well, your best bet is to find them on ebay and 'watch' them and see what they fetch, condition is everything with these..

There is a blue/black bullhead in really really nice condition on ebay at the moment for Â£191 with 2 days to go...


----------



## Flycaster

Now that is a stunning watch Jason but a bit too much for me atm, maybe xmas next year.

I do think that they have the nicest looking second hand in any watch I have seen so far.


----------



## SharkBike

A quicky pic that I posted in the Saturday thread...










...wore it like four days in a row last week. I never do that.


----------



## Agent orange

This one joined my little 6138 collection a few weeks ago, the 0040 or Bullhead as it's more commonly known.










And with its 3002 cousin










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Flycaster

jasonm said:


> Well, your best bet is to find them on ebay and 'watch' them and see what they fetch, condition is everything with these..
> 
> There is a blue/black bullhead in really really nice condition on ebay at the moment for Â£191 with 2 days to go...


Seller cancelled the auction and relisted it again????

Last bid Â£200.00.


----------



## Paulus

Flycaster said:


> I must say when I first saw these watches whilst looking for my first watch I thought yuk. But now? I love the look of them, don't know why they have grown on me the more I see them the more I want one. I think they would look really classy as a dress watch.
> 
> I know it's an open ended question but what price would you be looking to pay for one that is in really good condition? and do you normally source them off the dreaded bay?
> 
> I do like them bullheads with the buttons on the top.


Hiya

I've been watching these intently for not very long. 

Initial impressions, could all be rubbish:

7000 (sliderule) probably hardest to find and makes best money followed by 004x (bullheads) and 001x (yachtmasters aka big eye small eye, UFO). All others seem to be more or less equally desirable and condition is key as jason says. I'd also look for evidence of a service given that they're apparently not easy to work on and not everyone who works on common swiss movements will work on these. I think they're all lovely, the only one I've seen that I didn't like was in gold but gold is never good in my book.

There's an excellently documented and photographed strip down of the movement on PMWF

Cheers

Paul


----------



## jaslfc5

Paulus said:


> Flycaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say when I first saw these watches whilst looking for my first watch I thought yuk. But now? I love the look of them, don't know why they have grown on me the more I see them the more I want one. I think they would look really classy as a dress watch.
> 
> I know it's an open ended question but what price would you be looking to pay for one that is in really good condition? and do you normally source them off the dreaded bay?
> 
> I do like them bullheads with the buttons on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya
> 
> I've been watching these intently for not very long.
> 
> Initial impressions, could all be rubbish:
> 
> 7000 (sliderule) probably hardest to find and makes best money followed by 004x (bullheads) and 001x (yachtmasters aka big eye small eye, UFO). All others seem to be more or less equally desirable and condition is key as jason says. I'd also look for evidence of a service given that they're apparently not easy to work on and not everyone who works on common swiss movements will work on these. I think they're all lovely, the only one I've seen that I didn't like was in gold but gold is never good in my book.
> 
> There's an excellently documented and photographed strip down of the movement on PMWF
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

the slide rule is a bugger to find in any condition to have the bezels unmarked is one thing but harder still to find one with the plastic arrow on is almost impossible and i did set out to buy one ,but i know id never find one in mint condition or a condition id be happy with so i gave up.

i did alot of research on these watches before buying and you have a choice pay top money for immaculate and probably aftermarket dials and bezels that yeah make the watch look nice but at the end of the day are not original ones,or go for an original one and you could get lucky.

i bought 2 bullheads that i thought were fixer uppers so far i havent done a thing to them i dont mind them in this condition personally one day ill get them cleaned up but for now they work fine keep great time so if it aint broke.. also both bullheads cost Â£120 each so if you take youre time and look around the bargains are out there.

ufo's are pretty common actually again you will find mint condition ones for under Â£150.my hardest one to find was the 0030 speedtimer i was collecting the chrongraph automatic versions and these are harder to come across ,but again be patient my one came from the phillapines and apart from a bit of crud on the dial it runs like a dream.

i regret selling my ufo now and was going to sell the speedtimer but ive decided no more seiko selling for me.

my advice would be not which ones to buy but buy them all .


----------



## gaz64

jasonm said:


> Well, if were posting pics...


now I do like that how much do these change hands for these days


----------



## Guest

They all have beautifull faces but why do they need to be so bulky.

They are like beautifull, fat, women.


----------



## gaz64

ludditeinorbit said:


> They all have beautifull faces but why do they need to be so bulky.
> 
> They are like beautifull, fat, women.


Big girls need loving too.


----------



## Paulus

jaslfc5 said:


> the slide rule is a bugger to find in any condition to have the bezels unmarked is one thing but harder still to find one with the plastic arrow on is almost impossible and i did set out to buy one ,but i know id never find one in mint condition or a condition id be happy with so i gave up.
> 
> i did alot of research on these watches before buying and you have a choice pay top money for immaculate and probably aftermarket dials and bezels that yeah make the watch look nice but at the end of the day are not original ones,or go for an original one and you could get lucky.
> 
> i bought 2 bullheads that i thought were fixer uppers so far i havent done a thing to them i dont mind them in this condition personally one day ill get them cleaned up but for now they work fine keep great time so if it aint broke.. also both bullheads cost Â£120 each so if you take youre time and look around the bargains are out there.
> 
> ufo's are pretty common actually again you will find mint condition ones for under Â£150.my hardest one to find was the 0030 speedtimer i was collecting the chrongraph automatic versions and these are harder to come across ,but again be patient my one came from the phillapines and apart from a bit of crud on the dial it runs like a dream.
> 
> i regret selling my ufo now and was going to sell the speedtimer but ive decided no more seiko selling for me.
> 
> my advice would be not which ones to buy but buy them all .


Thanks Jason that's really useful :notworthy:

I think your advice is excellent and it may well have to be my long term aim :thumbup:

lol @ gaz


----------



## ludi

ludditeinorbit said:


> They all have beautifull faces but why do they need to be so bulky.
> 
> They are like beautifull, fat, women.


Some are on diet 

Here's my old Panda, 1976










Rgds


----------



## gregory

My UFO 6138-0011 arrived last week from Mr. Hawk on the south coast... and is on my wrist now after his usual superb efforts!

Thanks Paul!!

Pics to follow within the week when I can snap it in the limited daylight hours we're having.

Loving it. :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I don`t know how I missed this thread 

Here`s mine which is soon to be off to Mr Burrage for a service (probably the first it`s had in decades) 

*Seiko 6138-3002 21 Jewels, made in May 1977(?)*










unk:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ludi said:


> Here's my old Panda, 1976


Love it :wub:


----------



## Steve's Dad

Here's mine from 1977. Bought on this forum a while ago from our own Agent Orange, and it was all serviced up too, cheers Gary!

Buying from the forum from a trusted member has to be one of the best ways to get one, you have to be quick though. Also, if there's no mention of a recent service from any seller, best to budget that price in, but that goes for any watch I guess.

This would be one of the last I'd let go. I really like the understated colours but with a dash of yellow just so it's not too dull. It is fairly thick but it sits on the wrist well with the Hirsch Liberty I have fitted, and it is fashionably big and legible, amazing for a seventies watch.

It has annoyingly got 19mm lugs but a 20mm strap squeezes in OK.


----------



## Xantiagib

Here's my 6138-8020 from '76...










Joined this week by a close cousin, a 7016-5001 from '75:


----------



## Guest

ludi said:


> ludditeinorbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all have beautifull faces but why do they need to be so bulky.
> 
> They are like beautifull, fat, women.
> 
> 
> 
> Some are on diet
> 
> Here's my old Panda, 1976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rgds
Click to expand...

That's a beaut, I can just picture that on my wrist at the local lido.


----------



## Flycaster

Forgive my ignorance but what is a lido?


----------



## pg tips

swimming pool, often outdoors and 1930's vintage


----------



## cg360

Hi,

I love these watches, especially the 3002, which ranks very near the top of my most-desired list. Does anyone have any info on the movements of these watches, a sort of technical summary? I'm new to watches and would like to get to know a bit more. also, were the 3002s manufactured through 1974, my birth year?

Cheers

Craig


----------



## tixntox

Mine has a wicked snap back on the large seconds hand. I seem to remember reading somewhere that the shaft that drives it can shear off in use! I tend to let mine go just past the 12 before I stop it and click the return to save the excess wear and tear. (I'm mechanically sympathetic don't you know!!!)

Mike


----------



## Xantiagib

cg360 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love these watches, especially the 3002, which ranks very near the top of my most-desired list. Does anyone have any info on the movements of these watches, a sort of technical summary? I'm new to watches and would like to get to know a bit more. also, were the 3002s manufactured through 1974, my birth year?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Craig


Our host Roy used to produce a CD-Rom full of PDFs for all seiko models including the digitals and auto-chronos.

perhaps he can still sell you a copy.


----------



## gaz64

jasonm said:


> Well, your best bet is to find them on ebay and 'watch' them and see what they fetch, condition is everything with these..
> 
> There is a blue/black bullhead in really really nice condition on ebay at the moment for Â£191 with 2 days to go...


There are two seiko chronos in an antiques barn near dundee one has one subdial the other two not my thing and knowing nothing I thought Â£145 each was expensive


----------



## Guest

Flycaster said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is a lido?


Lido-

A public place of recreation including a pool for swimming or water sports.


----------



## cg360

gaz64 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your best bet is to find them on ebay and 'watch' them and see what they fetch, condition is everything with these..
> 
> There is a blue/black bullhead in really really nice condition on ebay at the moment for Â£191 with 2 days to go...
> 
> 
> 
> There are two seiko chronos in an antiques barn near dundee one has one subdial the other two not my thing and knowing nothing I thought Â£145 each was expensive
Click to expand...

Where is that barn, Gaz? I'm from near St Andrews and work in Dundee, so I might check them out.


----------



## gaz64

cg360 said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your best bet is to find them on ebay and 'watch' them and see what they fetch, condition is everything with these..
> 
> There is a blue/black bullhead in really really nice condition on ebay at the moment for Â£191 with 2 days to go...
> 
> 
> 
> There are two seiko chronos in an antiques barn near dundee one has one subdial the other two not my thing and knowing nothing I thought Â£145 each was expensive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is that barn, Gaz? I'm from near St Andrews and work in Dundee, so I might check them out.
Click to expand...

go out on the A90 Perth road follow signs for abernyte

the two seikos are to the left as you go in the doorthird row of display cases back.

If you wander round there is another case further round with vinage rolex etc


----------



## cg360

gaz64 said:


> cg360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your best bet is to find them on ebay and 'watch' them and see what they fetch, condition is everything with these..
> 
> There is a blue/black bullhead in really really nice condition on ebay at the moment for Â£191 with 2 days to go...
> 
> 
> 
> There are two seiko chronos in an antiques barn near dundee one has one subdial the other two not my thing and knowing nothing I thought Â£145 each was expensive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is that barn, Gaz? I'm from near St Andrews and work in Dundee, so I might check them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go out on the A90 Perth road follow signs for abernyte
> 
> the two seikos are to the left as you go in the doorthird row of display cases back.
> 
> If you wander round there is another case further round with vinage rolex etc
Click to expand...

Cheers! Might check them out some lunchtime.

C


----------



## Chabsy

I know this is an old post i am dragging up but i have been looking for a 6138-0030 Kakume Speed Timer. Were they produced in small numbers as very few come for sale


----------

